# Graafinen gentoon asennus?

## jadawin

Pitkästä aikaa ajattelin asenttaa gentoon uudestaa, eikä jaksa tapella ohjeitten kanssa. ELi oliko seuraavassa julkaisussa graafinen asennus? Se ois hieno homma. Siihen saa varmaan sitten unattended tyylisen asennuksen. ELi asennus(Scriptin?) voi suorittaa uudelleen, ei tarvitse valikoida uudelleen kaikkea. Tuohan on jo olemassa, mutta tulevaan graafiseen versioon?

 Oonko muuten ensimmäinen suomalainen foorumin käyttäjä, listalla 159. Voi jostain ainakin elvisellä   :Shocked: 

----------

## Zarhan

Ei.

Tämä oli jostain toimittajan väärinkäsityksestä lähtenyt huhu (joka sitten päätyi Slashdottiinkin).

http://www.gentoo.org/news/20041130-newsclarification.xml

Installeri *on* tulossa, muttei 2005.0:aan.

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/installer/

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/installer/roadmap.xml

Ja enivei, mun mielestä aika lähellä "unattendedia" on stage3. fdiskillä partitiot, mkfs, tar xvjvf stage3.tar.bz2. Sitten tarttee noin genkernelin. Aika helpolla mielestäni pääsee.

----------

## Zarhan

Paras tieto aiheesta löytyy näemä tästä threadista:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=260169

----------

## e2k

Ja graafinen asennushan veisi ilon koko asentamisesta   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Zarhan

Se mitä eniten kaipaisi olisi jonkinlainen viritys millä saisi generoitua liveCD-version koko systeemistä helposti, omilla softillaan. Päätarkoitus mihin juuri nyt käyttäisin olisi tehokkaan wintööt-pelikoneen buuttaus distcc-palvelimeksi kääntöjä varten. 

"Automaattinen asennus" massainstallointeihin voisi kyllä kaivata työstöä. Jos koneet ovat identtisiä, suoralla levyimagella päässee parhaaseen tulokseen. 

Toisaalta aika hyvä ratkaisu on joko "stage4"-tarpallo johon on howto (olen tätä kokeillutkin, hyvin toimii), tai toinen ratkaisu mikäli arkkitehtuureissakin on eroja on kopioida stage3:n jälkeen pelkkä /var/lib/portage/world-filu uuteen koneeseen ja sanoa emerge world.

----------

## ant0n

Olishan tuo ihan huippuhomma, jos saisi tuota asennusta helpommaksi. Vaikka toisaalta, kyllä noilla ohjeilla pitäs melkein kenen tahansa saada tämä koneelle menemään näinkin. Silti jo tieto siitä, ettei tarjolla olekaan mitään nättiä grafiikkaa ja Next-Ok-Accept tyyppistä asennusta ajaa monet potentiaaliset käyttäjät muihin "helpompiin" vaihtoehtoihin.

Mielestäni Gentoo on niin hyvä, että kun vielä saadaan graafinen helppokäyttöinen asennusympäristö valmiiksi niin mikään ei estä sitä nousemasta kaikkein suosituimmaksi distroksi. Lisäksi tällä todella on potentiaalia helppokäyttöisyydessä haastaa Windows. Ohjelmien asennus ainakin on niin tolkuttoman helppoa ettei mitään rajaa. Toki siihenkin varmaan tarvii sitten jonkun hiirellä käytettävän systeemin, jotta Windowsiin tottuneet osaavat käyttää. Ettei vaan tarvitse sellaista mörköä kuin konsoli käyttää   :Very Happy: 

Mutta toivottavasti jättävät tämän nykyisen asennustavan myös jäljelle. Onhan se nyt vaan kiva päästä itse säätämään kaikki mahdollinen. Ja kyllähän ne sen aikoo säästääkin.

----------

## Zarhan

 *ant0n wrote:*   

> Ohjelmien asennus ainakin on niin tolkuttoman helppoa ettei mitään rajaa. Toki siihenkin varmaan tarvii sitten jonkun hiirellä käytettävän systeemin, jotta Windowsiin tottuneet osaavat käyttää. Ettei vaan tarvitse sellaista mörköä kuin konsoli käyttää   

 

  Tuohon on jo työkaluja. KDE:n oma pakettidamageri tuntee Gentoon formaatin tarkasteluita varten. Kun sanoo emerge guitoo niin saa graafisen kikkulan (menee osaksi KDE:n control panelia) joka hoitaa niin synkkauksen kuin asentelunkin.

----------

## kailauro

Tää nyybie pääty tämän amdikuusnepan kanssa sellaseen ratkasuun (kaikki alko siitä kun edellisen emon kanssa ei knoppixin liveCD toiminut)......että nakkaan fedoran yhdelle osiolle...aikaa menee n. puoli tuntia...osion sitten kaikessa rauhassa gentoota samalla kun lueskelen operalla howtoita ja skypettelenkin siinä sivussa...niin ja pelailen american armyä.

ei enää maunttaushelvettiä eikä päivien terminaalisesssioita...sen verran experimentaalia on vielä tämän amdin kanssa että bootstrapit ja muut saa menemään.

toinen helvetti on se nanotus (nano /etc/xxx.conf) varsinkin jos joutuu ottamaan uudestaan... nyt voi tiputtaa ne conffit paikalleen jahka ne on kerran saanut tehtyä.

ikävää ettei linukassa toimi vähänkään isompien tiedostojen/monimutkaisempien hakemistorakenteiden) siirtely/pakkaaminen kunnolla graafisesti...muuten niin kerrassaan mainio juttu...

Lisäksi konkuerorin tools/find file toiminto jumittaa kaikissa versioissa äksää mitä on ikinä kokeillut mukaanlukien kde3.4 beta2. se olis kiva jos tehtäis kunnolla....

totaali-nyybien kuulumisia ja se graafinen lempeä vaihtoehto...

----------

## FutureGuru

Kuten työkaverini osuvasti sanoi:

"Graafinen käyttöliittymä hidastaa tietotekniikan kehitystä."

Kokeilin Portholea, jonka pitäisi olla hyvä GUI portagelle, vaan totesin, että paremman UI:n saa kun käyttää terminaalia.

Eli lyhyesti

EI graafisia palikoita asennukseen, ainakaan oletuksena, kiitos

Kaikki GUI:t perustuvat listoihin ja on paljon miellyttävämpää kirjoittaa komentoriville, minkä ohjelman haluaa asentaa, kuin rueta etsimään sitä yhtä tiettyä jostain valikko-helvetistä.

----------

## kailauro

FutureGurun kommenttiin herättelee mielipidettänyybissä...

Windowssi jo kerkes pilaamaan meikäläistä pitkään...mutta pelastus oli kuitenkin tiedossa.

OS/2 julkaisusta asti objektitpohjainen graafinen työpöytä on ollut tälle henkilölle se meininki. Milleniumistakin on jo 5 vuotta....elettäis vaan tätä päivää näiden tietsikoiden kanssa.AINA se tietenkään ei ole järkevää....MUTTA!!

Vaikka

a) graafisen käyttöliittymän tarjoama informaation on noin satakertainen verrattuna komentoriviin

b) käyttäjän antaman syötteen vaikutus koneen toimintaan hyvintehdyllä graafisella ~ on about yhtä tehokasta kuin gurun consolinkäyttö..mikäsli guru osaa tiedostojen sijainnin ulkoa sekä on hyvä taikomaan...

c) konsoli ei ole tätä päivää vaan erikoistilanteiden varalta erittäin käyttökelpoinen pappilan hätävara jossa voi operoida vähillä resursseilla

d) gentoon asennus on siedettävää jos kaikki sujuu jouhevasti ottaen huomioon että liveceedeeltä voipi laittaa irkit ja sshd:t ja muut tarvittaessa...

NIIN

tästä optimointipuuhasta tuli sekä kivaa, mielenkiintoista sekä opettavaista siinä vaiheessa kun asensi ensin fedoran ja dualhedin ajurit väliaikaiseksi pystytysalustaksi JOTTA saa laitella mieleisensä GENTOON joka on loppuviimetteeksi GRAAFINEN ja OPTIMOITU...kun ei tää ymmärrä servereistä mitään....

ESIM: palomuurin konffaus:

guardddogilla tällainen nyybikin voi luonnolliseslla ja ymmärrettävällä tavalla conffailla palomuurin....iptables on melkoista hepreaa...yhdellä yksinkertaisella lomakkeella voi senkin homman tuoda tavallisen ihmisen ulottuville. ero lopputuloksessa yleisimmillä konfiguraatioilla ja kaikki kiinni-kunnes avataan -filosofialla on olematon.

ESIM2

levyn osiointi:

vaikka fdisk onkin varmaan se ainoa ja oikea niin vähemmillä virheillä sekä vaivattomasti voi tehdä osiointinsa jollain frontendillä...

ESIM3 gigan tarrin tekeminen yhdellä väärällä vivulla aiheuttaa konsolin täyttymisen hieroglyyfeillä, muistin tukkeutumisen..äänikortin käytöstä poistumisen sekä ilkeän buuttauksen...jos sama toimisi graafisesti olisi käyttäjän tekemät virheet eliminoitavissa.

seuraavaksi tää nyybi tekee skaalautumattoman serverin taidan kuitenkin jättää ne graafiset laittelematta että sadankin vuoden päästä vielä ollaan konsolissa kun microsofti on laittanut jo puheentunnistuksen biossiin..

Todellinen jokapaikan guru saa varmasti sieltä konsolista sen parhaan, nopsimman ja tilanteeseen sopivimman lopputuloksen...se on selvää, olisihan toivotonta yrittää laittaa kaikkia niitä optioita joita tuhannella pikku ohjelmalla joissa jokaisessa on tuhat pientä vipua ja joita voi mielin määrin yhdistellä...graafisiksi lomakkeiksi tms liittymiksi......mutta että nyybikin vois vähän konffailla.... ???

Tuohon aiemmin vinkumaani tiedostojen etsimiseen olisi toivoa löytää parannusta LIBFERRISISTÄ....vaikuttaa googlenkilleriltä  :Very Happy:  ...ja eiku vipuja opettelemaan...

fcreate --create-type=xml --rdn=2.xml root-element=fred /tmp  

ennenkuin osaan tuottavasti tolla tyylillä taikoa niin olen vuoden käyttänyt jotain frontendiä.....mutta pahus kun toi ohjelma on nerokas!!

gfcp -av Makefile.am --dst-is-dir  /tmp/2.xml/fred

----------

## Obi-Lan

Konsoli antaa vapauden tehdä mitä haluaa, graafinen antaa tehdä vapauden mitä sen ohjelman tekijä haluaa. Tässä tämmöinen 3 sentin mietelause. Jos jotain erikoista haluaa vääntää niin kyllä se silloin on konsoli, mutta monet rutiinimaiset asiat on mukavempi napsutella graafisilla ohjelmilla. Tosin halujani konsoliin ajaa alan opiskelu, rekkamiehen kannalta se tod. näk. on ihan sama kuha ei tarvii tietää mistään mitään ja se toimii. 

Tekstiasennuksessa on se hyvä puoli, että kun joku tulee tänne kyselemään niin voi olettaa, että kyseinen henkilö ymmärtää jotain (ainakin lukea ohjeita  :Wink:  ).

----------

## kailauro

niin kai se on että nikkareita on yksi kappale sataa tavallista käyttäjää kohtaan...

se tavallinen käyttäjä ostaa ne tietokoneet ja pitää sen bisneksen yllä niin että se nikkari pysyy sitten hyvissä raudoissa ja kilkkeissä.

Sitä mä vaan että kyllä se tiettotekniikka kuitenkin sitten kannattaa tehhä sille tavalliselle immeiselle jos se vaan on mahdollista

----------

## FutureGuru

 *Quote:*   

> Tuohon aiemmin vinkumaani tiedostojen etsimiseen olisi toivoa löytää parannusta LIBFERRISISTÄ....vaikuttaa googlenkilleriltä Very Happy ...ja eiku vipuja opettelemaan... 

 

```
emerge slocate
```

```
locate <tiedosto>
```

?

 *Quote:*   

> a) graafisen käyttöliittymän tarjoama informaation on noin satakertainen verrattuna komentoriviin 

 

Tuosta en ole kanssasi samaa mieltä. Graafisilla kilkkeillä valitettavan harvoin saadaan yhtä kattavaa informaatiota virhetilanteista kuin konsolissa. Ja mitäs informaatiota sitten tarvitaan, kun kaikki menee ok?

 *Quote:*   

> b) käyttäjän antaman syötteen vaikutus koneen toimintaan hyvintehdyllä graafisella ~ on about yhtä tehokasta kuin gurun consolinkäyttö..mikäsli guru osaa tiedostojen sijainnin ulkoa sekä on hyvä taikomaan... 

 

Sinänsä mielenkiintoinen näkökulma, vaan mitäs tekisi sellaisella graafisella ohjelmalla, joka ei tee sitä mitä käyttäjä haluaa (vrt. esim Windowsin defragmentointi ohjelma). EI MITÄÄN! Näin ollen, ollakseen edes aavistuksen käyttökelpoinen GUI,  on sillä oltava sama toiminnallinen ominaisuus kuin komentorivin käskylläkin.

 *Quote:*   

> c) konsoli ei ole tätä päivää vaan erikoistilanteiden varalta erittäin käyttökelpoinen pappilan hätävara jossa voi operoida vähillä resursseilla 

 

Konsoli on edelleen nopeampi tapa tehdä asioita kuin jokin graafinen kikkula. Aikana, jolloin pc-laitteiden nopeus on a ja o, tuntuu hämmästyttävältä, että tietokoneen käyttäjät ovat valmiita antamaan suunnattomasti anteeksi nopeudessa.

 *Quote:*   

> ESIM3 gigan tarrin tekeminen yhdellä väärällä vivulla aiheuttaa konsolin täyttymisen hieroglyyfeillä, muistin tukkeutumisen..äänikortin käytöstä poistumisen sekä ilkeän buuttauksen...jos sama toimisi graafisesti olisi käyttäjän tekemät virheet eliminoitavissa. 

 

Yhtälailla voit laittaa ruksin väärään paikkaan GUI:ssä, jolloin oire on täysin sama, mutta ilman terminaalissa näkyvää sontaa. Et siis voi tietää mikä meni vikaan. jatkossa, tehdessäsi samanlaista pakettia joudut klikkailemaan samat raksit samoille paikoille joka kerta, kun itse olen tehnyt konsolissa aliaksen ja teen saman paketin yhdellä käskyllä.

En suinkaan ole mikään ylipappi Linuxin kanssa sählätessä, mutta sen olen huomannut, että useimmat, toistuvasti suoritetut toiminnot ovat sellaisia, jotka ovat nopeampia ja kätevämpiä suorittaa komentoriviltä. Tottakai minäkin käytän graafisia kikkuloita, kuten Firefox, gvim, Gkrellm jne, mutta mainitsen nyt vielä uudestaan alkuperäisen "oman" kommenttini,

EI graafisia palikoita asennukseen, ainakaan oletuksena, kiitos

----------

## kailauro

Mainioita näkökulmia ja kertoo siitä että käytänteet ja konsolin hyvät puolet ovat jonkinlaisessa sopusoinnussa Futuregurulla.

AIvan samaa mieltä siitä että gentoon asennus on luontevaa ja toimii muutamalla komennolla mainiosti. Tästä fedorasta oli live CD:n korvaajana suuri apu koska amd64 porttauksen bootstrapissä oli vaikeuksia saada homma menemään mieleisellä tavalla ja oli käytännöllistä päästä surffailemaan ja tiputtelemaan kertaalleen tehtyä konffausta paikalleen aina kun joutui alottaan homman uusiks. Lisäksi gentoon asennus ei vienyt konetta pois muusta käytöstä kahdeksi päiväksi....

Samaan päädyin servun asennuksessa...laitoin liveCD:ltä sshd:n paikalleen ja nyt howtot- conffiohjeet ja gentoon asennus ovat vierekkäin samalla työpöydällä eikä tarvittava INFORMAATIO ole siellä kolmannessa konsolissa orpona ...

Juuri portage oli toinen niistä syistä joiden vuoksi servustakin tuli gentoo. eikä sitäkään kannata tehdä välttämättä graafiseksi. Olisihan toki mielekästä noin äkikseltään ajateltuna laitella maskit, slotit ja vaikkapa distcc:n  muutamalla napin painalluksella  kuntoon siten että senhetkiset asetukset näkyvät koko ajan, ilman että cd-sinne-nano-cd tonne-nano-onkohan ne nyt oikein siellä....portagen frontendejä en oo koittanukkaan koska siitä ei ole iloa silloin kun sitä eniten tarvitsisi. Vanhojen roolipelien "go west, go east" tyylinen jatkuva saman komennon naputtelu on joskus puuduttavaa....kun voi olla yhtäaikaa sekä idässä- että lännessä.

Iso osa graafisen käyttöliittymän informaatiosta on intuitiivisuutta ja "human readable" informaatiota. sitten on kaikenlaista sivuntaittoa ja muuta jolloin latexin käyttäjältä vaadittaisiin hyvää mielikuvitusta että samat temput saisi tehtyä.

On myös tietty sellaiset puoligraafiset toteutukset kuten vaikka kde-control-centerin lilo-moduuli. Käytän grubbia mutta joskus tuntuu ihan helpottavalta konffata bootloaderi ilman sitä parasta ikinä keksittyä tietojärjestelmää...kynää ja paperia ja jatkuvaa mounttausta ja mkdirrin laittoa laittaa sitten sinne se yksi framebufferin asetus paikalleen.

graafisen käyttöliittymän ilot ja riemut ovat käytössä hienosti jo silloin kun äksässä on auki muutama konsoli, selain ja skype. Vaikkapa Flash appletin teko sekä graafiset sommitelmat webbiin jäävätkin sitten jo konsolissa tekemättä.

Huonoimmillaan frontendi on hidas ja roikkuu backendissä eikä käytä sen suomia mahdollisuuksia. lisäksi käyttöliittymän tekeminen vie sitä aikaa millä voisi kehitellä itse ohjelmaa.  Toisaalta kuukauden käyttöliittymän kehittämiseen sijoitetulla ajalla voi säästää miljoonan ihmisen puolituntisen päivittäin. Se olisi puoli miljoonaa tuntia eli kaksi vuotta selvää säästöä joka ikinen päivä???!!! Parhaimmillaan konsoli taas on sellaisissa käytänteissä jotka vaihtelevat ja joissa ei tarvitse itse käsitellä (kuvat, useat tai isot tiedostot yms).suurta määrää informaatiota vaan kone tekee sen puolen. Jos nyt pitäisi lisätä jokaiseen tiedostonimeen _i perään niin taitaisin loitsuta hieman. 

Käytänteitä on kai hyvä myös suunnitella hieman. konsolia on aivan turha vierastaa jos se todellakin on käytännöllinen johonkin hommaan tai kilpakkeita ei vain ole (vielä) saatavilla)

Consolin ja graafisen ympäristön välille on turha rakentaa vastakkainasettelua.

tuon locaten käyttö pitää opetella.. ihan siksi ettei frontendi yksinkertaisesti vaan toimi. kahdenkymmenen löydetyn tiedoston tutkiminen, nimien muuttaminen, editointi, siirtely on silti yhtä tuskaa konsolissa juuri siksi että informaatio on pelkkä hopute ennenkuin alkaa loitsuamaan.

Microsofti taisi päästä jo vähän pilaamaan tätä käyttäjää...Ellen olisi kiinnostunut tietotekniikasta käyttäisin onnellisena windossia. Jos nykyinen tai tuleva työnantaja suunnittelee tietojärjestelmänsä windowssiin..käyttäisin onnellisena windowssia. Mutta kun suunnittelee käytänteensä tottumuksensa niin linukassa ei ole sellainen olo että on microsoftin kyytiläinen  :Very Happy:  ja kyllähän kaksoispiste-dee välittää saman informaation kuin tämä hymiö ...mikäli se ikinä päätyy minnekkään javascript:emoticon(' :Embarassed: ')iö . efekteissä ja hilusvimpeleissä ei sinänsä ole yhtään mitään mielenkiintoista ellei sillä informaatiolla ole jonkunsortin merkitystä.

gentoo on miellyttävä ja mielenkiintoinen asennettava nettiyhteyksien ja graafisten käyttöliittymien keskellä. Lisäksi lopputuloksessa saavutetaan vähintään marginaalinen etu. Mutta ainoana koneena ja mikäli kaikki ei menekkään putkeen, tulee joulupukkia ikävä kun puuhailee kolmatta päivää konsolissa ja koittaa saada asioihin selvyyttä. TOISTETTAVIEN asioiden määrä vain nousee silloin liian korkeaksi ollakseen 2000 -luvun tietotekniikkaa. 

x86 asennus on jo aika selvä peli ja nyt kun on selvät proseduurit juttuihin ni tarttee laittaa ne kymmenen komentoo sinne ja odotella kääntymistä. ei siihen mitään grafiikkaa tarvita. amdille ja mulle sopivan gentoo konfiguraation löytäminen ja kokeileminen on vienyt nyt pari viikkoa...consolissa samaan olisi mennyt luultavasti neljä samalla kun american army olisi jäänyt silloin tällöin pelailematta.

---the nyybi

PS: knoppiksin liveseedee on ollut suosittu gentoo-asennuksissa...mikäli rauta vaan toimii vanhemmalla kernelillä . Madrake move on myös yksi niitä hyvempiä live-ceedeitä mitä on.

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## wilho

 *Zarhan wrote:*   

> Se mitä eniten kaipaisi olisi jonkinlainen viritys millä saisi generoitua liveCD-version koko systeemistä helposti, omilla softillaan. Päätarkoitus mihin juuri nyt käyttäisin olisi tehokkaan wintööt-pelikoneen buuttaus distcc-palvelimeksi kääntöjä varten. 
> 
> 

 

Tuohon hommaan käy oikein hyvin Gentoo ajettuna Colinuxin päällä. Omasta kokemuksesta sanoisin, että tehoeroa ei suuremmin ole.

Mitä asennukseen tulee, niin aika näppärästihän se käy kun jollain live-cd:llä buuttaa, ottaa quick install referencen ja asentaa stage3:sta. Alle puolen tunnin juttu. Tässä gentoossa on niin paljon pikku viilaamista, että jos ei tuosta suoriudu, niin kannattaa tutustua vaikka Ubuntuun tai vielä helpommalla jos pitää päästä niin SuSeen. 

Itsekin on tullut harkittua kovasti Ubuntuun siirtymistä, mutta vielä toistaiseksi on Gentoon viimeisimmät vimpulat ja tietysti tottuminen estänyt aikeen. Sen verta kyllä niitten viimeisimpien vimpainten kanssa on alkanut ketuttaa toistuva EMERGE FAILED -ilmoitus, että viimeistään sitten kun Ubuntusta tulee amd64 versio, niin laitan sen läppäriin.. Kyllähän nuo yleensä saa kierrettyä, mutta pikkuhiljaa alkaa into hiipua nysväämiseen. Tämä nyt oli alustuksena vaan semmoiselle mielipiteelle, että yhtä asennusohjelmaa (jota käytetään kerran) tärkeämpää olisi ebuildeista ja arkkitehtuurin laadusta huolehtiminen. Kaippa niitä tekijöitä riittää vähän joka saralle.

----------

## Pulivari16

Ehlä he jotka ovat käyttäneet vain windowsia ja ovat tottuneet graafiseen tilaan haluaisivat gentoohon mukaan sen.

Gentoon on huomattavasti helpompi asentaa promppia käyttäen kuin vetää koneelle graafisessa tilassa.

Se veisi myös koko touhulta sen kuuluisan huvin.

----------

